# Total Employment History to mention in EOI or only skilled as per ACS



## JattFightingDestiny (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi all Seniors,

I have a big doubt in my mind.

Situation: I got my ACS done in Jan 2014 and currently I will have Total Work Experience of 5 years by August 2014.

Graduation: Electronics and Communication

ACS declared me as ICT MAJOR and deducted my 2 years.

and says that I can claim points from August 2011 Onwards.

Now I am going to fill in my EOI when my total experience of 5 years would be complete and after reducing 2 years. I will get 3 years of skilled experience for to claim experience points.


My Doubt: IN EOI its mentioned clearly that :
If the client receives an invitation to lodge a visa application it will

be based on the information presented in their EOI. If they lodge a visa

application and their assessed points score is less than what they claimed

in their EOI and indicated in the invitation letter, or they cannot provide

evidence of a claimed factor, their visa application may be refused even if

they are able to pass the points test or meet the threshold criteria.


NOW, while filling EOI we have to mention Total Work Experience as per dates of employment inside EOI.

and then EOI automatically calculates our Experience points for total experience as their is no demarcation for to separate skilled / non skilled or claimed /non claimed experience.

If I fill my complete employment history in EOI in august 2014 . EOI will automatically award me 65 points for independent visa 189. whereas 
as per ACS my points would be 60 .. I got 7 each in IELTS.

My Question:

1. How to separate skilled , non skilled experience in EOI filling? so as to claim points for 3 years only whereas EOI asks for Complete Job History and Auto calculates Points??

2. I did Graduation in ECE still ACS considered me ICT major with 2 yrs deduction. What would CO do .. will he reduce my 4 years or will blindly follow ACS as it is the assessment body of Australia itself and DIAc has recommended it.??

Also,

Can we file in 2 Different EOI's at the same time 1 for 189 and 1 for 190 ??


Thanks in Advance Seniors..


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Very simple answer mate 

Looks like you have not browsed EOI website yet... you will get clear option for marking your employment 'relevant'

Hence for first 2 years of employment - do not select the check box for relevancy and for the following years select the same... this way EOI system will take into credit only 3 years

For your final query, yes DIBP blindly believes assessing authority...


----------



## JattFightingDestiny (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks Mainak man,,

your response has really made me feel comfortable and easy going.


My agent was a jerk .. he got my assessment rejected 1st time and stil has no answer for claiming point thing.,,.###I really appreciate ur answer,,thanks man..,##Yo have no idea what a big relief ur answer has been for me.,.,.#


cheers man God Bless..


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

You are most welcome 

Believe in yourself that whole PR journey is indeed possible without paying a penny to an agent


----------



## JattFightingDestiny (Jul 12, 2014)

one more concern mainak..

Hi Seniors,

I have a simple doubt to ask..

Situation:
My assessment came in jan 2014 and my skilled experience has been counted from 2011 August onwards..

From 1st April 2014 onwards my role changed from Systems Engineer to Test Engineer within the same company ..andi want to claim points for this designation as well under 261313 itself.

I will file My EOI in August 2014 to claim points for 3 years post deduction of 2 years.

Doubt:
Do I need to get ACS done again for past 6-7 months where I am in same company and role has been reassigned from Systems Engineer to Test Engineer ??

OR 

Just a self declaration will work out once CO is Assigned??


Thanks in Advance


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

JattFightingDestiny said:


> one more concern mainak..
> 
> Hi Seniors,
> 
> ...


Not sure, better keep mum...


----------



## smazumder (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi brother;
i have one query.My total job experiecne is 3/3/2005.Acs deducted 5 years and mentioned mey met date after march 2010. SO i will be able to claim 10 points for 5 years and ont the same time my total tenure is crossing 10 yrs? WIll it be a problem?


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I have worked in 3 diff organizations. I got my assessment done by ACS and it was positive. They have assessed 3 years of experience as skilled. I am ok with that. I filled my EOI based on the job assessed as skilled by ACS and got the invite. 

Before my graduation, I had worked for 1 year and I did not send that to ACS because I did not have documents for that and anyways that woudln't have been assessed because it was before my graduation..

So the question is: Should I mention this employment while lodging the application and mark it as not related?? or should not mention it at all as I did in ACS?

Please respond. Thank you!


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

aliee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have worked in 3 diff organizations. I got my assessment done by ACS and it was positive. They have assessed 3 years of experience as skilled. I am ok with that. I filled my EOI based on the job assessed as skilled by ACS and got the invite.
> 
> ...


You should only mention experiece after skilled attained date.


----------

